# Tanglefoot Fly Destroyer Finger Jointed Box



## LC (Dec 5, 2012)

While out in the building getting a picture taken of the ginger ale bottle for Ginger-Ale Collector , I got a look at an old finger-jointed box I picked up on the run at some point in time . Thought if anyone on here liked the old wood boxes  that maybe they have not seen this particular one .


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

Great piece Lou, and Non-Poisonous too, who'd a thunk it???   LOL...[8D]


----------



## LC (Dec 5, 2012)

I have had that box for quite a while Jim . Have several other different boxes as well , a couple of ink bottle boxes and another box that I can not think as to the name of it at present . Says Red Devil something on it . Fair size box , has a red Devil character painted on the box as well with red lettering . Probably a few other boxes as well sitting around here and there .


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 5, 2012)

Must have been one of those gooey fly killers that just traps them.  I know you can't use poisons in a dairy.  Not sure when those rules were established. Fly strips and sticky traps are one of the few ways to keep flies at bay, at least back then.


----------



## accountantadam (Dec 5, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice crate, Louis,

 I really like that Tanglefoot name.






 Melinda nailed it, I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 "This flyer makes the point that flypaper is safer than chemical fly controls by citing the poisoning of 47 children from insecticides.  Interestingly, there is now a statement of how to remove the sticky substance from clothes, etc.  Also, it is interesting that the price per carton (30 cents) is still the same as the 1904 prices, but the price per case has actually gone down in price since 1904 ($2.80 to $2.70)..."




From.​


----------



## LC (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought it was something different .  Was watching an old western movie with Doris Day in it some time back . She was working in a restaurant and walked into one of the hanging fly tapes , had it stuck in here hair , got a laugh out of it  . Of course it was meant to be comical as  she was had both hands full of plates of orders for customers .


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 5, 2012)

Thum was a druggist in Grand Rapids, who patented Tanglefoot. I have a couple of his bottles.
 Bill


----------



## LC (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you post a picture of them Bill ?


----------

